# Bellator 124 Gifs.



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another spinning back fist for Newton and a slick inverted triangle from the bottom in side control for McGeary!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was the sickest reverse triangle. I need to try that.


----------

